# Anybody pump before birth?



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

My son had severe jaundice & weight loss issues after birth & had to be supplemented for a couple feedings. I'd really like that not to happen this time. I was thinking about pumping before birth this time & freezing the colostrum to use after the baby arrives (I leaked like crazy before DS1 was born so I suspect I'd be able to pump a little bit anyway). Has anyone done this? I spoke to the LC at the hospital where I'll be delivering about it and she said while it's not something she'd recommend (I suspect she's not permitted to recommend it as I know pumping can stimulate contractions), but if I decided to do that, it was basically fine with her, no one would stop me from giving DS2 the milk I brought with me to the hospital (that was my biggest concern). If you've done this, how did it work out? What did you use to store the milk? I'm guessing that I should try to find smaller containers than I have (I just have the regular Medela bottles that came with my pump). I know Medela sells colostrum containers, but they're not for sale in Canada & I can't find a US online retailer who will ship them to me.

TIA for your thoughts. I'm also considering having donor milk available. This might actually be easier to coordinate because it could be freshly delivered to the hospital rather than needing to be frozen and then thawed.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

I have seen syringes used to store colostrum. Maybe 5 or 10 mL syringes. You may get more with hand expression than pumping, and if a partner is available to suck up the drops with the syringe it works well.

I didn't pump before birth (my 1st - he's 9 months now) but I did have donor milk available if needed (a friend who would pump or breastfeed as needed for my newborn.) Turns out my home birth was great and I had lots of milk, but it gave me comfort to know that if supplementation was needed it would be fresh human milk from a trusted source.

I know women who hand express after baby is born - after each nursing session - to avoid the issues you are talking about from happening again. I think it is really important to have good breastfeeding help available too. Is there an IBCLC around with a good reputation? What about a good breastfeeding supportive public health nurse who could visit you at home and weigh baby to show you that you're doing well?  I find that immediate positive feedback can really help if you are having doubts because of a previous experience.

Good luck!


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. I hadn't remembered about them, but once you mentioned it, I know I do have syringes & tubing left over from when we were supplementing DS (my DH finger fed him while I pumped for a couple days until we could get him to latch on his own).


----------



## palmgal (Mar 7, 2004)

I have Type 1 diabetes and when my first son was born he had low blood sugar and had to be given formula to raise his blood glucose. He also developed severe jaundice and needed further supplementation under the bililights as my milk was not yet in. This time I came prepared, and decided to express colostrum before birth and bring it to the hospital based on reading the experiences of some other diabetic moms. I bought these: http://www.snappiescontainers.com/product/snappies.aspx?id=1 and hand expressed into the 1 oz. containers which I labeled with my name and the date of collection. I started at 37 weeks (due to the slight risk of preterm labor due to nipple stimulation) and hand expressed twice a day (morning and night) into the same container and froze it in the evening. When I first stared collecting, I only got about a ml. My last couple collections I got about 10 ml at a time. I read a newborn's stomach can only hold about 5 mls, so I further subdivided some of the larger collections into two containers so I would only have to thaw one serving at a time. I did not freeze my last two collections (I planned to use the unfrozen samples first if needed) and brought it all on ice with me to the hospital. I had a c-section again, and once more baby's blood sugar was low. I nursed him right away and then the nurses prepared a bottle of colostrum and I fed it to him after nursing. He only needed one bottle and his blood sugar came up and stayed stable for the rest of the time in the hospital. One other possible added benefit was that I think my milk might have come in even earlier this time because of the collection. My milk came in on the third morning and while his bilirubin levels went up, they never were high enough to worry the doctors. So, I consider my colostrum collection a success  Let me know if you have any further questions


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *palmgal*
> 
> I have Type 1 diabetes and when my first son was born he had low blood sugar and had to be given formula to raise his blood glucose. He also developed severe jaundice and needed further supplementation under the bililights as my milk was not yet in. This time I came prepared, and decided to express colostrum before birth and bring it to the hospital based on reading the experiences of some other diabetic moms. I bought these: http://www.snappiescontainers.com/product/snappies.aspx?id=1 and hand expressed into the 1 oz. containers which I labeled with my name and the date of collection. I started at 37 weeks (due to the slight risk of preterm labor due to nipple stimulation) and hand expressed twice a day (morning and night) into the same container and froze it in the evening. When I first stared collecting, I only got about a ml. My last couple collections I got about 10 ml at a time. I read a newborn's stomach can only hold about 5 mls, so I further subdivided some of the larger collections into two containers so I would only have to thaw one serving at a time. I did not freeze my last two collections (I planned to use the unfrozen samples first if needed) and brought it all on ice with me to the hospital. I had a c-section again, and once more baby's blood sugar was low. I nursed him right away and then the nurses prepared a bottle of colostrum and I fed it to him after nursing. He only needed one bottle and his blood sugar came up and stayed stable for the rest of the time in the hospital. One other possible added benefit was that I think my milk might have come in even earlier this time because of the collection. My milk came in on the third morning and while his bilirubin levels went up, they never were high enough to worry the doctors. So, I consider my colostrum collection a success  Let me know if you have any further questions


Thank you so much! This is exactly the info I was looking for. I'm glad to hear it was successful for you. I just ordered a pack of Snappies Containers. Those were exactly what I was looking for & they ship to Canada no problem.


----------



## palmgal (Mar 7, 2004)

Glad that helped, good luck with your delivery!


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *palmgal*
> 
> Glad that helped, good luck with your delivery!


Thank you I also spoke with a close friend who is going to pump some milk for me to have on hand as well, so I think we will be set for avoiding formula entirely this time.


----------



## MEcatlady17 (Apr 30, 2008)

You already got some great info. I pumped before birth in an attempt to induce labor as my water broke- well, developed a slow leak, and I was on a time constraint and was trying to avoid induction. I was full term at this point, just a few days shy of 40 weeks. I was able to express a ton, even the nurses were surprised. We saved the colostrum in syringes. DD actually ended up nursing very well and we didn't really 'need' what I expressed. We did syringe feed her once in the hospital when she had her sleepy day after birth. My milk came in pretty early, she was less than 2 days old, and I attributed that to the pumping and that I now know I have high storage capacity and had oversupply. I used another syringe full in the carride home as I birthed over an hour from home in winter driving conditions and did not want to have to stop. Stupidly I let the last couple of syringes go bad in the fridge- I didn't realize it spoiled sooner than mature milk. I wish I had frozen it- could come in handy if she ever got sick or something.

I personally wouldn't pump earlier than 37 weeks or so due to the increase in preterm labor. If you had a difficult first time and required supplementation than it might not be a bad idea. Especially if you make it to 40 weeks, why not pump that week and if you get real contractions it will be ok. My midwives told me that in some ways you can make yourself get contractions, but if your body isn't ready it will not turn into real labor- outside of medical circumstances like with people at risk of preterm delivery.


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MEcatlady17*
> 
> You already got some great info. I pumped before birth in an attempt to induce labor as my water broke- well, developed a slow leak, and I was on a time constraint and was trying to avoid induction. I was full term at this point, just a few days shy of 40 weeks. I was able to express a ton, even the nurses were surprised. We saved the colostrum in syringes. DD actually ended up nursing very well and we didn't really 'need' what I expressed. We did syringe feed her once in the hospital when she had her sleepy day after birth. My milk came in pretty early, she was less than 2 days old, and I attributed that to the pumping and that I now know I have high storage capacity and had oversupply. I used another syringe full in the carride home as I birthed over an hour from home in winter driving conditions and did not want to have to stop. Stupidly I let the last couple of syringes go bad in the fridge- I didn't realize it spoiled sooner than mature milk. I wish I had frozen it- could come in handy if she ever got sick or something.
> 
> I personally wouldn't pump earlier than 37 weeks or so due to the increase in preterm labor. If you had a difficult first time and required supplementation than it might not be a bad idea. Especially if you make it to 40 weeks, why not pump that week and if you get real contractions it will be ok. My midwives told me that in some ways you can make yourself get contractions, but if your body isn't ready it will not turn into real labor- outside of medical circumstances like with people at risk of preterm delivery.


Thanks. I'm happy to hear that someone else was successful in expressing colostrum before birth. As far as preterm labour goes, I have no risk factors for that, but I will wait until 37 weeks to try pumping.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Amy~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Awesome news! Hopefully you won't need it - but great to have on hand if you do!









Best wishes for the birth and happy nursing!


----------



## StillWaters (Feb 22, 2008)

Expressing milk while you are pregnant is a good idea if you are diabetic or have previous milk supply problems or other complications. There is some emerging evidence that expressing milk during pregnancy increases milk supply after your baby is born.

When you are pregnant, hand expressing is usually more comfortable than pumping.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StillWaters*
> 
> Expressing milk while you are pregnant is a good idea if you are diabetic or have previous milk supply problems or other complications. *There is some emerging evidence that expressing milk during pregnancy increases milk supply after your baby is born. *
> 
> When you are pregnant, hand expressing is usually more comfortable than pumping.


this really interests me - please post where I can read more. thanks!

nak


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Thank you sooo much for posting! I was thinking about trying to pump, but life got in my way an and DS weaned, I *might* still have milk.. I'm rambling 

I was thinking about an SNS, because I didn't think there was a way I could get BM. But I think I am going to try now  I am a little concerned about contractions, but if DS hadn't weaned, he would be nursing, so it can't be that different!

Thanks for the link to the little containers!


----------



## corrabelle (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm really glad someone posted this! I was just wondering the same thing.

I had the same experience with my first child...milk hadn't come in, kid was jaundice, it was "give him formula or continue ot attempt breast feeding and we'll be conducting blood work and bringing him back to the hospital for uv treatment. Take your pick".

Second child was born really fast, had some fluid on his lungs. I only had him on the breast for a few minutes (with a BEAUTIFUL latch) before they needed to take him for some "observation".

Long story short, a student nurse was a little too enthusiastic with a c-pap machine (attempting to remove fluid from his lungs) and blew a hole in my tiny boy's lungs.

Then it was "he has a collapsed lung. He can't breast feed, he has to have a feeding tube for the next two weeks".

So I was left to the mercy of using a pump only-which did nothing but make my milk dwindle to absolutely nothing. I was constantly topping him off with formula when we came home.

These were both births with midwives, but in a hospital. Needless to say, i'm planning a home birth for this next one.

I'd really like to be much more prepared this time-and thought about pumping ahead of time just to get things going! I really don't want to cause pre term labour though.

I'm curious...why is it that nursing mothers can nurse through an entire pregancy and not cause preterm labour, but a pump will? Sorry if this is a stupid question-i just don't get it!


----------

